# vip222 software L306 is here



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

>>>HEADS UP<<<

I just checked and...L306 is on my 222. I haven't checked my other one.

I heard someone say that L306 has enabled the ethernet port.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's begin spooling starting from 6/24, btw.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Are there any release notes for L306? What's fixed and what's new? The only thing I spotted was the satellite symbol and position display which you can see on the info screen by pressing the info button twice in succession (like the 612/622/722)

What bugs were addressed in 3.06?


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

Cap'n Preshoot;1677076 said:


> What bugs were addressed in 3.06?


What bugs have been introduced? Since the upgrade I have been experiencing problems with OTA reception. The OTA video gets green streaks through it, then freezes while the audio keeps on streaming as if nothing was wrong. The last time this happened, I checked the OTA signal strength and found it at 67%. Switching to another channel and switching back again is the only way to un-freeze the video. A manual reboot of the 222 fixed the problem for a while, but the problem returned later.

John


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

There must have been some bugs. They have already replaced L3.06 with L3.07.


----------

